# LilBit Declining



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Our 16 year old adopted terrier mix, LilBit, has begun to decline. After two episodes of vomiting and weigh loss, I took her in for labs yesterday. The vet was very kind and explained that she has profound Canine Cognitive Disorder (CCD) and her BUN has gone up since her checkup in February. We are changing her diet to KD food, adding NeuTricks (a calcium-binding protein enhancer) for the dementia, and decreasing her furosemide (heart murmur). We are going to retest her BUN in two weeks and if it has not dropped significantly or it has increased, we have made the decision to give her relief so that she will not suffer.....so sad.  Vicki


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LilBit*

Vicki: I am so very sorry to hear about LilBit! I think you are following the right path!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Vicki: I am so very sorry to hear about LilBit! I think you are following the right path!


Thank you...I think that it is the right decision.......


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for you. I hope she improves, and if not - i understand releasing her from this form. Please let us know what happens. 

*hugs*


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ah... So sorry. It's hard to see them decline. It sounds as if you've thought it all through. Best wishes to you and LilBit.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cyber hugs and support. It's so hard to see them decline.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

So sorry , she is very sweet and lucky to have you


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hugs, Hugs, and Hugs..... Hang in there.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*NeuTricks*

LilBit goes for follow-up labs this morning. She has been on Royal Canin Renal for the last 2 weeks. Hopefully, her BUN will come down. On vet recommendation, we started her on NeuTricks for her dementia. It has made a big improvement in her cognizant behavior beginning on the 3rd day and improving a little every day. Improvements are: reduced wandering, reduced turning in circles, improved awareness, coming to greet us more, more tail-wagging, less accidents in the house, improved ability to navigate and find the doggy door. The vet said that his clients report none to major improvements on this supplement. I can not recommend it enough. I hope now that she is improved, her labs are improved, as well. I will keep you posted. :wavey: Vicki, Amber, Piper and LilBit


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So glad to hear she's doing better. It must make you feel better, too.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

OutWest said:


> So glad to hear she's doing better. It must make you feel better, too.


It does....I just hope that we didn't improve her quality of life only to find out that she is continuing downhill with kidney failure. I am thinking positive though...thank you. :wavey: Vicki


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Lilbit is improving with the meds, she's so cute. Hope the test results are good too.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hope LilBit will be wagging for a Big Bit of time! Glad to hear she's doing better!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Checking for any updates.
You might want to ask you vet about this too 
*What is Cholodin?* 
Cholodin is a chewable dietary supplement that helps remedy various conditions in senior dogs. It has been recommended by veterinarians for age-related problems, including fatigue, poor coat, constipation, inappropriate urination, poor appetite, and poor mental performance.
Are you doing sub q fluids?


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*UPDATE: WooHoo!*

The vet was so pleased to call me back yesterday and let me know that LilBit's BUN and creatinine dropped by 12 points down from 57. She gained 1/10 lb. back from the 1.2 lb. loss. She is much more alert since being on the Neutricks for the last two weeks. Vet asked if I would mind keeping notes on progress and specific improvements and let him know. We will continue to feed the Royal Canin Renal canned/dry. Thank you all for your kind words and prayers. We are very happy with the good news! :wavey: Vicki, LilBit, Amber, and Piper


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Lilbit is so cute! I hope she continues to do well.


----------

